# Hello Everyone.



## BryMcK (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi there. My name is Bryan McKenzie and I am from New Zealand. I have been training in the martial arts for 9 years. My specific passion is self defense. I have a blog regarding that subject at brymck.tumblr.com


----------



## Malleus (Apr 21, 2010)

Well man, nice to meet you. New Zeland's a beautiful place, I'm half considering emigrating there in a few years. Good luck with the blog, I'm sure I'm gonna have a trawl through it.

Take care!


----------



## BryMcK (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah it is a beautiful place. Hope you have fun looking through the blog. Not so big just yet but there will be many more instalments. 

Nice to meet you.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 21, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## BryMcK (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you stickarts and onlyanegg


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy the site


----------



## BryMcK (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks terryl965. Great to be here.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome aboard, it's a great place, enjoy....


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to MT Bryan, look forward to seeing you out on the threads


----------



## Drac (Apr 21, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Hawke (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## morph4me (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello Bryan, welcome to MT


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome!!!

Daniel


----------

